# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2012



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2012 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2012 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Hoje um Berdadeiro dia de verão a saber a primavera\outono
Depois de uma noite outonal fresca (*Tmín* de *8,7ºC*), o dia apresenta-se primaveril com o sol a brilhar e algum vento fraco mas constante de NE (neste momento).
A *Tatual* é de *20,1ºC*, com uma *Hr.* de 32%. *Ponto condensação* de *3,0ºC* e *pressão atmosférica* de 1021,0 hPa.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jul 2012 às 15:59)

Boa tarde,

Como não poderia deixar de ser este dia mais uma vez marcado pelo vento intenso de NW, rajadas superiores a 20km/h...o sol de pouco serve hoje, actuais *18,9ºc* e *59%* de humidade relativa...
Assim é o nosso Verão....
Mínima bem fresca durante a madrugada, *12,5ºc*...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jul 2012 às 17:59)

Continua bem "desagradável" lá fora, *18,1ºc* e *63%* de humidade relativa....o vento continua moderado de NW, rajadas a rondar os 30km/h...
A máxima ficou-se pelos *19,8ºc*...

Amanhã vou em "digressão" até ao Soajo e à Peneda...


----------



## supercell (1 Jul 2012 às 20:13)

Agora à pouco fui a Barra e estava um vento!


----------



## CptRena (1 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Boa noite,

Mas que dias de Verão estes têm sido, mesmo à maneira do nosso litoral ; nortada e mais nortada com previsões para se manter. Se durante o dia já está fresco, depois do sol se pôr, então é que fica mesmo frio. 

Meteorologia actual:

T: 16,4°C
HR: 77%
NNO@12,2 G 20,9 km/h
PA: 1018hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jul 2012 às 22:50)

Neste momento uns gélidos ,* 15,7ºC*.
Hoje esteve um dia de Nortada e fresco, a temperatura máx atingida  foi 20,5ºC ás 16:18h e a temperatura min foi 13,2ºC ás 06:01h.
Muito frio mesmo, antes de ir para a Praia da Baía em Espinho, vou para Crestuma Level, a água é mais quente e não faz alergia nos olhos e ja agora estão mais 10ºC que Espinho lá, durante o dia.

Neste momento:
15,9ºC, 80%, 1021,0 hPa e vento moderado de NE/NNE a 16 km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2012 às 22:54)

Passei parte do dia em Ílhavo e na Vagueira, só tenho uma coisa a dizer: nortada e mais nortada, ao menos não me senti deslocado.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2012 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *11.6 ºc *

tempº máxima:* 20.2 ºc *

Rajada máxima : *46 Km/h* de NNW às 17: 34 h

*Actual
*
tempª: 14.6 ºc 

Vento NW : 21 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.0 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, bastante nortada durante a tarde, em geral  moderada , algumas rajadas acima dos 40 Km/h.


----------



## supercell (1 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2012
> Passei parte do dia em Ílhavo e na Vagueira, só tenho uma coisa a dizer: nortada e mais nortada, ao menos não me senti deslocado.



Foi como eu, estava um vento desconfortável, que só se estava bem dentro do carro.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2012 às 23:52)

supercell disse:


> Foi como eu, estava um vento desconfortável, que só se estava bem dentro do carro.



Pois, estava realmente bastante vento e era desconfortável, eu não senti muito frio mas também estou habituado, vi imensas pessoas a tremer apesar de terem casaquitos.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Jul 2012 às 23:20)

Hoje tivemos um dia um pouco mais quente que o anterior, máxima de *21,8ºc*...
Agora com *16,5ºc* e com *87%* de humidade relativa...um pouco alto para o costume...fruto dos cúmulos que estão a entrar vindos de NW..

Passei o dia no Soajo e na Peneda...deixo-vos algumas fotos para se deliciarem...


----------



## vitamos (3 Jul 2012 às 09:34)

Excelentes fotos MarioCabral! Se tiveres mais que queiras partilhar convido-te a deixá-las no tópico de Natureza e Viagens 

Já agora deixo a questão. Onde foi tirada a ultima foto?

Um abraço


----------



## supercell (3 Jul 2012 às 10:40)

Dia muito calmo, com algumas nuvens e uma brisa marítima agradável.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2012 às 15:11)

Boa tarde. Por aqui apesar da temperatura agradável actual, está algum vento e há bastantes nuvens baixas, principalmente a Oeste. 
Mínima de hoje: 13ºC.

Belas Fotos MárioCabral.


----------



## supercell (3 Jul 2012 às 21:11)

Agora está muito fresquinho, fresquinho de mais e muito nublado.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2012 às 22:51)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *22.7 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª : 17.5 ºc 

Vento NW:13 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 92 %


Céu encoberto, há momentos chuviscou..

*Mário Cabra*l, boas fotos dessa bela região que conheço bem, e onde passo bastante tempo..


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jul 2012 às 23:20)

vitamos disse:


> Excelentes fotos MarioCabral! Se tiveres mais que queiras partilhar convido-te a deixá-las no tópico de Natureza e Viagens
> 
> *Já agora deixo a questão. Onde foi tirada a ultima foto?*
> 
> Um abraço




Edit
Essa foto é no Santuário da Senhora da Peneda


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jul 2012 às 23:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Hoje tivemos um dia um pouco mais quente que o anterior, máxima de *21,8ºc*...
> Agora com *16,5ºc* e com *87%* de humidade relativa...um pouco alto para o costume...fruto dos cúmulos que estão a entrar vindos de NW..
> 
> Passei o dia no Soajo e na Peneda...deixo-vos algumas fotos para se deliciarem...



Conheço bem essa zona, nota-se ainda que a barragem tem pouca agua mas o passeio é sempre agradavel
Há por cá um user que mora aí perto, mas agora não me lembro quem


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2012 às 00:52)

vitamos disse:


> Excelentes fotos MarioCabral! Se tiveres mais que queiras partilhar convido-te a deixá-las no tópico de Natureza e Viagens
> 
> Já agora deixo a questão. Onde foi tirada a ultima foto?
> 
> Um abraço



Já tens a resposta correcta...é mesmo o santuário da Senhora da Peneda... 
Assim que tenha oportunidade irei partilhar outras fotos no respectivo tópico...
Passei por Lamas de Mouro mas não encontrei a estação do IM...
Sigo com 18,3°c e 83% de humidade relativa...muitas nuvens...


----------



## Veterano (4 Jul 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Algum chuvisco, para um céu cinzento e nevoeiro. Estão 17,6º.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2012 às 09:28)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chuva persistente , sigo com *0.5 mm *acumulados..

tempo encoberto, fresco, muita humidade..


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2012 às 13:40)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> por aqui chuva persistente , sigo com *0.5 mm *acumulados..
> 
> tempo encoberto, fresco, muita humidade..



Por aqui foi a mesma coisa, por volta das 8/9h acumulei *0,5mm*...desde então mais nada, nem me parece que esteja muito ameaçador o céu agora...

Continua o céu muito nublado, temperatura amena...actuais *22,1ºc* e *71%* de humidade relativa..


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2012 às 16:49)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Sigo com Céu Praticamente Encoberto,existem em alguns pontos cardeais nuvens e zonas muito escuras. O aguaceiro de hoje ás 8 horas rendeu *0,4 mm*.

Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 20,3ºC

Humidade Relativa:80%

Pressão Atmosférica:1015.5 hPa (estável)

Vento NW e NE a 13 km/h


Aqui vai umas fotos da Situação do tempo aqui na cidade de Espinho, neste momento:

Oeste-Sudoeste-Oeste





Oeste





Noroeste






Norte


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2012 às 17:02)

Atualização dos dados meteorólogicos aqui em Espinho ás 16:59h


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2012 às 17:04)

Ultima hora:

Pressão atmosférica deixou de estar estavel e a seta já está a dizer que esta a descer neste momento.

1015,5 hPa neste momento ( a descer)

A temperatura a cair 19.8ºC e o Vento a aumentar de intensidade, já vai nos 14 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2012 às 17:09)

Temperatura e pressão a descer, foi repentina esta mudança.

Pressão: 1015,4 hPa
Temperatura atual: 19,6ºC


----------



## Estação SP (4 Jul 2012 às 20:12)

Estao muito boas as fotos Miguel

Por aqui acumulou *0,2mm*
Agora ao final da tarde começou a notar-se a aproximaçao de uma frente fria.


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: *18,9ºC*

Humidade: *77%*

Vento: *13,0km/h de N*

Rajada: *17,3km/h *

Pressao Atmosférica: *1014hPa(estável)*


----------



## Estação SP (4 Jul 2012 às 21:04)

Como se pode ver na foto a aproximaçao de uma frente fria.
Esta foto foi tirada a 5 minutos.


----------



## supercell (4 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Dia marcado pela chuva fraca de manha e nublado durante a tarde.
Parece que esta semana a temperatura não vai subir muito e vai-se manter tempo fresquinho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2012 às 23:57)

Boa noite,
por esta zona pensei que ia cair alguma precipitação mas nada, até porque a manhã estava bem prometedora, com muitas nuvens, no entanto começou a limpar um pouco durante a tarde. 
Mesmo assim o dia não foi nada desagradável. 
T. mínima de 17,1ºC e máxima de 23ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 20:16)

Vários Nimbostratus e Cumulus a Este.
Stratus a Norte e a Sul.
Oeste limpo.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 20:28)

*Neste momento:*

*Céu Limpo*

*Temperatura*: 17,9ºC

*Humidade*:81%

*Pressão Atmosférica:*1017,2 hPa (Estável)

*Vento* Fraco de Nordeste a 8km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 20:32)

Como se faz o tempo a Norte na zona da Maia, alguem que me consegue dizer?
Porque segundo a observação pelo satelite do IM e pela minha janea são visiveis vários Stratus que podem ser mesmo de chuvisco, alguem confirma.
Obrigado


P.S) Como hoje ainda ninguem escreveu aqui neste tópico, não sei mesmo o tempo que se faz nesses locais.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 20:35)

Sigo com *17,7ºC*,* 82%* de HR,* 1017,2 hPa *de Pressão e Vento de* NE *a *6 km/h*.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 21:45)

16,7ºC  e 86% de humidade neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 21:49)

Dados Actuais:

Temperatura: 16,6ºC
Humidade: 86%
Vento: N/NE a 11 km/h
PRessão Atmosférica 1017,7 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2012 às 21:57)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tive um dia muito nublado, principalmente de manhã e bem fresco, em casa parado tive que vestir um casaco. 
Temperatura mínima de 13,7ºC e máxima de 20,2ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 22:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui tive um dia muito nublado, principalmente de manhã e bem fresco, em casa parado tive que vestir um casaco.
> Temperatura mínima de 13,7ºC e máxima de 20,2ºC.



Qual é a temperatura e a velocidade do vento actuais Ruipedroo?


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2012 às 22:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> Qual é a temperatura e a velocidade do vento actuais Ruipedroo?



Miguel96, neste momento não tenho estação, mas sei que a temperatura ronda os 17ºC através de uma estação localizada aqui bem perto. O vento só mesmo indo lá fora senti-lo, sopra fraco neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2012 às 22:49)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*

Tempª mínima: *13.9 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *19.6 ºc *

Rajada máxima :*43 Km/h* de NW às 13:04 h


*Actual
*
tempª: 15.3 ºc 

Vento NNW: 15  Km/h

Pressão: 1017.9 hpa

Humidade: 88%


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2012 às 00:14)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...



Boa noite Snifa, eu um dia coloco a minha EM davis vantage vue no telhado para ver se atinge esses 43 km/h, fico surpreendido por esses resultados de vento um bocado estranhos, nao se previa vento forte hoje, mas pronto. como a tua estaçao esta a 9 andares do solo e exposta a todos os quadrantes, la vou eu ter de acreditar. Mas desconfio desse valor, aperta bem o anemometro, tira fora e volta a por, porque esse valor causa-me alguma duvida, eu acredito.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2012 às 00:16)

ceu muito nublado neste momento e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Estação SP (6 Jul 2012 às 00:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa noite Snifa, eu um dia coloco a minha EM davis vantage vue no telhado para ver se atinge esses 43 km/h, fico surpreendido por esses resultados de vento um bocado estranhos, nao se previa vento forte hoje, mas pronto. como a tua estaçao esta a 9 andares do solo e exposta a todos os quadrantes, la vou eu ter de acreditar. Mas desconfio desse valor, aperta bem o anemometro, tira fora e volta a por, porque esse valor causa-me alguma duvida, eu acredito.



Miguel 43km/h isso nao é nada 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1
Esta estaçao que o dono é o Mário Barros tem dias que tem rajadas de 70km/h e tambem está por volta de uns 30metros de altura.

Depende muito dos lugares tambem podes por a tua estaçao no telhado e nem teres grandes diferenças nos resultados isso é muito relativo.

Eu só coloquei a minha a 8,60 metros porque tinha uma casa de 1º andar aqui mesmo ao lado e fazia um pouco de abrigo e agora está excelente, mas de NNO tenho um prédio de 3 andares e nao posso fazer nada.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Continua o tempo fresco aqui pelo litoral norte, com céu encoberto mas sem chuva e 17,1º.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jul 2012 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Hoje tivemos um inicio de manhã com o céu bastante nublado, entretanto foi ficando mais descoberto e agora apenas alguns cúmulos vão preenchendo o céu...a temperatura essa mantém-se pouco acima dos 20ºc...
Actuais *20,4ºc* e *63%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2012 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!!!!

Neste momento alguns cumulos, 21,0ºC, 72% de HR, 1017,1 hPa e vento fraco de N a 6 km/h.
Otimas condiçoes para ir á praia. Se forem ás fluviais como a de Crestuma Level, mas quente será.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2012 às 16:23)

Boas tardes,
Por estes lados está um dia ameno, com muita nebulosidade e vento fraco. 
T. mínima de hoje foi 14,4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2012 às 23:25)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.7 ºc *

tempº máxima: *20.5 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *1.8 mm*


*Dados actuais
*
tempº 15.5 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa

Humidade: 92 %


Dia de céu por vezes com períodos de muita nebulosidade, alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada, diminuição da nebulosidade a partir da tarde.


----------



## Estação SP (7 Jul 2012 às 23:33)

Precipitação acumulada: *1,7mm*
*

Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *22,9ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *16,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *19,4km/h*


*Extremos de Hoje em Espinho (davis vue):*

Temperatura máxima: *23,2ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *16,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *13km/h de Sul*

Precipitação acumulada: *4,2mm*


----------



## supercell (8 Jul 2012 às 09:56)

Hoje está um dia espectacular, com um sol radiante e quente, céu limpo e temperatura amena.
Nem muito frio, nem muito calor.


----------



## Paula (8 Jul 2012 às 13:17)

Boa tarde!

Finalmente um dia mais quente, mais parecido com o Verão 

Relativamente a ontem, foi um dia bem fresco com algumas nuvens e boas abertas. 
Nada mau para quem está fechada em casa a estudar para exames 


Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento em geral fraco. Temperatura ronda os 25ºC.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2012 às 18:08)

Boas

Por aqui tem estado um dia bom, sol e céu limpo, só a nortada a chatear um pouco mas a malta habitua-se.
A estação no wunderground® da Gafanha da Nazaré, que costumo usar para meter aqui dados e seguir, está sem dados há uns dias. Ontem ainda deu sinais de vida para morrer logo de seguida.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jul 2012 às 19:31)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui tem estado um dia bom, sol e céu limpo, só a nortada a chatear um pouco mas a malta habitua-se.
> A estação no wunderground® da Gafanha da Nazaré, que costumo usar para meter aqui dados e seguir, *está sem dados há uns dias. Ontem ainda deu sinais de vida para morrer logo de seguida.*
> ...



O material é fraco


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2012 às 22:50)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *12.8 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *22.3 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *44 Km/h *de NW  às 16:18 h

*Actual
*
tempª 15.6 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.8 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado/ limpo, bastante nortada durante a tarde, geralmente moderada, uma ou outra rajada acima dos 40 Km/h.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jul 2012 às 01:54)

Boa noite,
O dia de ontem foi de céu pouco nublado e algo ventoso. 
Neste momento a noite está fresca e o céu estrelado, 16,3ºC actuais.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2012 às 08:31)

Bom dia. A manhã começa, conforme tem sido hábito, com algumas nuvens. Para já registo 17,3º.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2012 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia típico do Verão "foleiro" no litoral norte, bastantes nuvens no inicio da manhã que gradualmente foram desaparecendo...
A máxima ficou-se por uns amenos *21,2ºc*, mínima de *15,4ºc*...
Mantém-se o vento moderado de NW, rajadas acima dos 20 km/h, actuais *18,2ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## supercell (9 Jul 2012 às 21:50)

Um dia com muito sol, vento e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2012 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Parecia ser uma manhã de sol aberto, mas entretanto nuvens e nevoeiro começam a desfilar pelo céu. E estão para já 16,7º.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jul 2012 às 20:07)

Boas,
por aqui tive um dia agradável, com algum vento e com bastante nebulosidade, em especial até ao início da tarde. 
A temperatura máxima foi de 24,1ºC.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2012 às 22:37)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.3 ºc *

tempª máxima: *20.9 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 14.6 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.4 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Dia de céu nublado durante a manhã, limpando a partir da tarde. Está fresco , a mínima poderá ser batida nos próximos minutos..


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2012 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Tudo igual, nuvens a correr pelo céu, de tarde a nortada fresca...

  Estão 16,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jul 2012 às 13:55)

Infelizmente continuamos com a sina do costume, muita nortada e máximas pouco acima dos 20ºc...
Para sexta-feira podemos ter algum chuvisco...depois para a próxima 2a e especialmente 3a podemos ter algum verão por estas bandas segundo o IM, máximas acima dos 30ºc e alguma lestada...

Mínima de *12,9ºc* durante a madrugada...
Actuais *19,4ºc*, *60%* de humidade relativa e vento de NW, rajadas a rondar os 30km/h...


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2012 às 15:13)

Nortada moderada mais uma vez, inviabiliza qualquer tentativa de fazer praia...


----------



## supercell (11 Jul 2012 às 18:29)

De realçar o vento moderado que se faz sentir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2012 às 18:53)

Boas tardes, 
O dia de hoje já teve um saborzinho a verão, com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. A máxima andou pelos 25ºC.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2012 às 23:02)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *12.3 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *20.5 ºc *

Rajada máxima *49 Km/h* de NNW às 19:10 h


*Actual
*
tempª: 14.4 ºc 

Vento NW: 20 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.8 hpa

Humidade: 90% 

Algumas nuvens de manhã  , durante a tarde céu geralmente limpo, nortada moderada e algumas rajadas acima dos 40/45 Km/h.


----------



## Estação SP (11 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *20,7ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *15,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *38,2km/h de N*


*Extremos em Espinho (Davis Vue):*

Temperatura máxima: *20,3ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *15,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *27km/h de NE*


Está uma noite muito fresca por Espinho com uma temperatura pelos 15,3ºC.


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Céu praticamente limpo, para uns fracos 15,6º. A prometer nortada, não saímos disto!


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2012 às 14:39)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Céu praticamente limpo, para uns fracos 15,6º. A prometer nortada, não saímos disto!



Tal como disse o Veterano e já era esperado, hoje voltamos a ter nortada...temperatura já esteve nos 21,6ºc...mas assim que aumentou a intensidade do vento começou a descer...A madrugada foi fresca, mínima de *12,4ºc*!
Começam também a aparecer alguns cirrus...é esperado pelo IM períodos de chuva para amanhã...vamos lá ver...

Actuais *19,5ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (12 Jul 2012 às 18:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está um óptimo dia de praia, à maneira do litoral, com muita nortada.

Tirei esta fotografia há pouco, achei interessante a forma que as nuvens (cirrus) formavam, parece uma ave (a qualidade não é muito boa, mas é o que há cá ).








Quanto a dados meteorológicos, a estação de onde costumo ir buscar os dados está novamente offline.

Dados da EMA do IM na UA:

T: 19,2°C
HR: 62,2%
NO@18km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2012 às 19:38)

CptRena disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui está um óptimo dia de praia, à maneira do litoral, com muita nortada.
> 
> ...



Está na altura de adquirires uma estação tua...resolves logo o problema Por aqui manteve-se a nortada, segue já bem fresco com *17,4ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...Alguns cirrus povoam os céus...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2012 às 21:25)

Actuais *16,1ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...mantém-se o vento, embora mais calmo que durante a tarde...


----------



## Estação SP (12 Jul 2012 às 22:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura máxima: *20,8ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *11,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *36,7km/h de N*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,1ºC
Humidade: 82%
Vento: 8,6km/h de N
Rajada: 15,1km/h


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2012 às 22:48)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *11.9 ºc *

tempª máxima: *21.6 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª 14.7 ºc 

Vento NW: 15Km/h

Pressão: 1021.5 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## supercell (13 Jul 2012 às 00:20)

Neste momento está frio, vento e humidade razoável...


----------



## PauloSR (13 Jul 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Já começa o chuvisco pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. A temperatura é de 19.5 °C.

Continuação a todos!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Jul 2012 às 13:03)

será que esta chuva vai durar ? tenho treino de karting ás 16.30h e nao dava jeito nenhum a pista tar molhada .. que azar do caraças, é sempre em cheio


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jul 2012 às 13:39)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> será que esta chuva vai durar ? tenho treino de karting ás 16.30h e nao dava jeito nenhum a pista tar molhada .. que azar do caraças, é sempre em cheio



Sim, há possibilidades de chuva nessa zona durante a tarde, não será grande coisa...há partida pequenos aguaceiros ou chuvisco...

Por aqui mantém-se o tempo muito nublado, para já ainda não pingou...mas à partida deve cair qualquer coisa...Actuais *19,8ºc* e *75%* de humidade relativa...

Durante a tarde parto para Montalegre, sexta feira 13 como sabem!


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

Por Rio Tinto ameaça chuviscar mas para já nada...E assim vai o Verão pelo litoral norte!


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2012 às 15:00)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> será que esta chuva vai durar ? tenho treino de karting ás 16.30h e nao dava jeito nenhum a pista tar molhada .. que azar do caraças, é sempre em cheio



É impressão minha ou chove sempre nos fins-de-semana?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Jul 2012 às 19:27)

frederico disse:


> É impressão minha ou chove sempre nos fins-de-semana?



chove sempre é quando eu tenho treino ou corridas 
este fim-de-semana nao dá para eu treinar, fui hoje de tarde.. e para nao variar, apanhei uma valente molha.. já na ultima corrida em Viana tambem choveu a potes no Domingo, e mal acabaram as corridas, ficou sol .. ás vezes dá vontade de um gajo atirar-se abaixo de uma ponte 

Neste momento não chove aqui por Braga .. tavam á espera que terminasse o treino para parar de chover ..


----------



## GabKoost (13 Jul 2012 às 22:49)

7 mm por cá.

Uma rega algo superior ao previsto mas extremamente bem vinda tendo em conta a semana que se aproxima.

É bom manter alguma humidade no solo. Não sei se alguém reparou mas os incendiários tem andado calmos. Espero não atrair o diabo com esta afirmação...

Ou talvez é porque a gasolina está tão cara que já não compensa atiçar lume!


----------



## Paula (13 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Boa noite. 

O dia foi quase todo de chuva fraca. Apenas a manhã escapou, com períodos de céu muito nublado.

Por agora não chove. Vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2012 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Novamente o céu encobriu, depois de uma madrugada quase sem nuvens. Esperemos que para a tarde as coisas melhorem...Estão 16,8º.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2012 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Ontem na viagem para Montalegre bastante chuva na zona de Fafe...o habitual para quem conhece aqueles lados...
Por aqui foram acumulados 2,1mm...
Hoje já um dia mais agradável, no entanto o termómetro mantém-se próximo dos 20ºc...
Amanhã deverá começar a aquecer...
Actuais *19,2ºc*, *70%* de humidade relativa e vento moderado de NW...hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos *20,6ºc*...


----------



## supercell (14 Jul 2012 às 19:04)

O vento continua, mas parece que o Verão vem para a próxima semana, com as temperaturas a começar a subir.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jul 2012 às 11:54)

Bons Dias !!!!!

Manhã fresca com uns *17,8ºC*, céu limpo, bem azul, o vento sopra moderado de *Norte* e *Nordeste* a uma velocidade de *16 km/h,* mais um dia com Nortada moderada para a tarde, espero que amanhã e terça feira não venha. Dois dias sem vento e com calor eram fundamentais para aumentar o negócio a todos os comerciantes, com este vento poucas são as pessoas que se  atrevem a ir a praia.

*Temperatura mínima* desde as 0 horas de hoje: *13,7 ºC ás 06:24 horas*
*Temperatura máxima* até ao momento: *17,9ºC ás 09:45 horas*


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jul 2012 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui já se nota um ligeiro aumento da temperatura, no entanto a nortada moderada não permite "milagres"...apenas *22,0ºc* e *62%* de humidade relativa...
Durante a madrugada ainda fresco com *12,9ºc* de mínima...
Céu limpo e vento que baste...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jul 2012 às 19:50)

Boa tarde

Depois de muita ausência veraneante, regresso finalmente com sol aqui neste cantinho e com um cheirinho a verão.
Num dia de céu limpo, o vento tem sido geralmente fraco, variando entre ONO e NE.
Hoje bati a temperatura máxima do mês (nada difícil...): 27,7ºC. Por outro lado a madrugada foi bastante fresca: 9,2ºC de mínima...

Na minha ausência a destacar a temperatura máxima que não passou dos 26,5ºC. As noites foram frescas e a temperatura mínima foi de 8,7ºC. Destaco também a baixa insolação nesta 1ª quinzena e o vento constante de ONO (ver imagem com os extremos).

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e do mês (por agora):







*P.S.: Desde o início do mês que disponho de ventoinha no RS (a energia solar)*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jul 2012 às 20:13)

Boas Tardes!!

Esteve um tempo muito fresco e muito ventoso, aqui em Espinho, eu ainda vou descobrir o que causa as nortadas e o clima fresco aqui na cidade de espinho e não só, era bom se descobrissemos pessoal e as varias maneiras de atenuar as nortadas e de tornar o clima mais quente, por exemplo abafar a cidade.
Hoje decidi fazer um percurso desde o Nó de Argoncilhe da A41 até Espinho ( Centro) pela A41/ IC24 que liga Espinho-Picoto-Espinho e reparei que começei com 30ºC no Nó de Argoncilhe e terminei no Centro de Espinho com 23ºC, num percurso de 7,2 km a temperatura baixou 7ºC, incrivel.
Tem de existir uma maneira de atenuar a nortada, para mim era plantar arvores de grande porte e altas a Noroeste,Norte e a Oeste, mas acho que resultava, se alguem tiver ideias comente no tópico Microclima em Espinho, pois este não é o indicado. Esses 7ºC foram vistos pelos termómetro do carro, bem fiável, pois comparo a temperatura do carro com a minha estação meteorológica, só aqui em Espinho e batem mais ou menos certos. Eu já sei que o litoral junto ao mar é assim mas tem que haver uma alternativa para atenuar.

*Neste momento: *
Temperatura: 17,2C
Humidade: 83%
Vento moderado de Norte a 19 km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jul 2012 às 20:39)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!
> 
> Esteve um tempo muito fresco e muito ventoso, aqui em Espinho, *eu ainda vou descobrir o que causa as nortadas e o clima fresco aqui na cidade de espinho e não só*, era bom se descobrissemos pessoal e as varias maneiras de atenuar as nortadas e de tornar o clima mais quente, por exemplo abafar a cidade.



Olá Miguel96

Pareces que não gostas de Espinho para teres a ideia de a "abafar". Talvez se meteres Espinho dentro de uma campânula se consiga aquecer a cidade.
Estava a brincar...
Obviamente que estando Espinho tão junto do mar, não é possível evitar os efeitos da nortada sobre a cidade.
Por mais árvores, por mais obstáculos que coloques ao vento, o efeito será sempre sentido.
É claro que em determinados pontos seria interessante essas barreiras arbóreas que referiste, e permitissem que o vento fosse ligeiramente diminuído. Mas para isso já tens os prédios que protegem em parte algumas zonas citadinas.
Mas claro, *é interessante pensar nestes assuntos e ler mais sobre o tema* que tanto gostamos


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2012 às 20:49)

Boas tardes, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *11.9 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.3 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 19.9 ºc 

Vento NW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.5 hpa

Humidade: 74 %


Dia de céu geralmente limpo.

Na sexta feira dia 13/07  acumulei *2.4 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jul 2012 às 22:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> *P.S.: Desde o início do mês que disponho de ventoinha no RS (a energia solar)*



E nota-se a diferença?
Na minha os resultados passaram a ser diferentes, mais reais.
No fundo é um bom upgrade


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jul 2012 às 23:55)

Bem , como já é quase meia noite vou postar os extremos de temperatura e a velocidade máxima do vento, aqui vão:

*Temperatura máxima: 19,1ºC ás 14:50h ( Sinceramente maldita da nortada, este verao ainda vou plantar umas 3 arvores, vai ser carvalhos, são de grande porte e talvez ajudarão a atenuar a nortada e a subir mais a temperatura)*

*
Temperatura mínima: 13,7ºC ás 06:24h ( esta não tenho razão de queixa é bom para a agricultura)*

*Velocidade máxima do vento: 31 km/h ás 17:01 ( imaginem se tivesse no telhado)*


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2012 às 03:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bem , como já é quase meia noite vou postar os extremos de temperatura e a velocidade máxima do vento, aqui vão:
> 
> *Temperatura máxima: 19,1ºC ás 14:50h ( Sinceramente maldita da nortada, este verao ainda vou plantar umas 3 arvores, vai ser carvalhos, são de grande porte e talvez ajudarão a atenuar a nortada e a subir mais a temperatura)*
> 
> ...



Boa Noite Miguel96,

Como já deves ter reparado os membros do litoral norte, principalmente aqueles que como tu partilham a próximidade oceânica, já se "habituaram" às nortadas constantes durante o Verão...e até acho que este ano não tem sido tão mau...começando a aquecer mais e a posição do AA mantendo-se nos Açores então é que é o bom...
O tempo tem andado fresco, não tem sido só a nortada a fazer-se sentir...
Espinho é uma cidade bem ventilada, não tem nada a N nem NO, tipo cadeia montanhosa que a possa abrigar, como tal será uma das localidades mais expostas à nortada...
Em relação à intensidade do vento, 31km/h não é nada de especial...tivemos ontem na Galiza regiões próximas dos 60km/h...e mesmo em Pedras Rubras tivemos próximos dos 30km/h...

Partilho contigo essa vontade de mudança, mas aqui é mesmo a nortada que manda...a meteorologia é como é...não vale a pena tentar mudá-la para nosso interesse, tem de funcionar ao contrário...
Que seja aproveitado o vento como fonte geradora de energia (não é preciso grandes eólicas e descaracterizar a paisagem também)...e já resolviamos alguns dos problemas deste cantinho que partilhamos...


Um bem haja a todos os membros, em especial aos do nosso litoral norte!


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2012 às 03:58)

Desculpem-me mas quem trabalha à noite às vezes dá para isto....
Amanhã estão previstos 32ºc para o Porto, reparem que de manhã o vento vai estar de leste e enquanto assim se mantiver a temperatura vai subindo...assim que rodar para NW vai ser a cair...veremos até que horas se aguenta de leste...


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2012 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma manhã luminosa, céu sem nuvens, um fraco vento leste e 22,4º.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jul 2012 às 12:04)

Pessoal, pessoal em primeiro lugar Bom dia a todos!!!!

Espinho já está nos *30,6ºC*, espero que seja assim todo o dia e nao venha a maldita nortada.
Humidade- 32%


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2012 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde! 

Sigo com *33.2ºC* e *36%* de humidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

Boas tardes membros do fórum e visitantes.

Ás 13h06min estavam 32,3ºC e agora estão 24,3ºC, descida abrupta da temperatura apartir das 13h15min. Que chunga mesmo, tão quente o tempo e de repente a temperatura desceu 8ºC, que injustiça mesmo. Virou a noroeste e a Norte pela primeira vez e foi o suficiente para baixar, mas poderá voltar a subir. Rezem pessoal para que a temperatura suba no litoral, para aquecer a água do mar e atrair turistas e pessoas do interior para aumentar o negócio.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2012 às 14:13)

Não estava a contar que a temperatura chegasse a tanto, hoje.

Sigo com *34.0ºC* e *34%* humidade


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2012 às 14:24)

E pronto, o vento rodou para NO, e agora a temperatura irá descer.

Máxima: 34.2ºC [+ 11.7ºC que ontem]

Sigo com *33.6ºC* e *39%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2012 às 15:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> E nota-se a diferença?
> Na minha os resultados passaram a ser diferentes, mais reais.
> No fundo é um bom upgrade



É claro que ainda não tenho noção se é eficaz como se esperaria, mas parece-me que será mesmo mais fiável atendendo aos estudos feitos sobre o tema e da experiência de vários aqui da casa MeteoPT

---------------------

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de NE (dominante) com períodos de moderado (rajada máxima de 20,5 km\h de ENE à 10.56h).

*Atual

T: 33,2ºC
Hr: 17%
P.Condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1023,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 15,5 km\h de NE​*
Vou continuar com a "suadela"; 2 toneladas de lenha para o inverno para arrumar...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2012 às 17:24)

Continuação de bom verão

Por aqui sigo sem nortada ou influência dos ventos atlânticos.

*Atual

T: 33,9ºC
Hr: 17%
P.Condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1021,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 13,7 km\h de ENE​*


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2012 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,

Como era de esperar a temperatura subiu bastante, máxima de *32,5ºc*...
Entretanto o vento mudou para W/NW e agora já vai nos *29,8ºc* e *34%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2012 às 21:41)

Boa Noite! 

Sigo com *26.3ºC* e *60%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2012 às 21:45)

Boas noites,

Como era de prever hoje o dia foi quente, pela manhã já se sentia alguma lestada a anunciar o calor ..amanhã a temperatura deverá subir um pouco mais ..


*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *16.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *31.9 ºc* ( a mais alta do mês até ao momento)

Rajada máxima: *38 Km/h* de ENE às 10: 39 h 


*Dados actuais:
*
tempª: 26.1 ºc 

Vento N : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.7 hpa

Humidade: 55 %


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Boas
Por cá parece que foi recorde 34,8ºC


----------



## Paula (16 Jul 2012 às 23:01)

Boa noite.

Dia muito quente por Braga. Céu limpo e vento quase nulo.

Neste momento está tudo aberto cá por casa e os mosquitos já andam malucos com o calor


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jul 2012 às 23:10)

Boas,
De facto muito calor aqui por Braga. Céu praticamente limpo e algum vento. 
Neste momento segue uma noite agradável.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2012 às 23:15)

Boa noite

Já tivemos verdadeiro verão. temperaturas máximas acima dos 30ºC em todo o território continental, e principalmente aqui no nosso cantinho
Para aqueles que foram à praia, finalmente tivemos condições balneares...sol, calor, algum vento depois para mascarar o calor. Nada mau!
Por aqui tive uma madrugada ainda fresca mas o dia já foi bem quente. Não senti os efeitos atlânticos ao final da tarde. A noite segue agora bem temperada, mas como usual será abaixo dos 20ºC...ainda bem para manter as casas mais frescas.
Saliento a amplitude térmica hoje: *22,5ºC*!

*Tmín: 11,7ºC
Tmáx: 34,2ºC*

*Atual

T: 20,9ºC
Hr: 55%
P.Condensação: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1023,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 0,0 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2012 às 23:22)

Bela noite tropical , ainda 25.8°c a esta hora.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2012 às 00:43)

Por aqui ainda com uns escaldantes *24,9ºc* e *61%* de humidade...mantém vento fraco de leste que vai "segurando" a temperatura...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 07:50)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *22.7 ºc* ( é a mais alta do ano e mês até ao momento, vamos ver se se mantém até logo)

Neste momento já aquece e bem : 26.6 ºc actuais.

Vento E : 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.0 hpa

Humidade: 38 %

A continuar assim hoje poderá ser o dia mais quente do ano por aqui..


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2012 às 07:55)

Bom dia. Tempo quente, vento leste fraco a permitir 27,1º em Rio Tinto, aproveite quem puder a praia, está divinal!


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 11:02)

São 11 da manhã e já nos 30.0 ºc


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 11:29)

Bom Dia! 

Mínima: *21.1ºC* (com 76% HR)

Actualmente, estão *34.5ºC* e *31%* HR.


----------



## CptRena (17 Jul 2012 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Foi ligado o forno do litoral. Este vento de Este está a aquecer e bem aqui as terras costeiras.

A estação do IM na UA já conta com 34°C. Das EMAs do IM é uma das mais "quentes" por esta hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 11:37)

Bom Dia!!!

Vento quase nulo de norte e nordeste e a temperatura ja vai nos *34,1ºC*.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 12:11)

A máxima de ontem já foi batida, sigo com *32.4 ºc* actuais, vento ENE : 15 Km/h


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 12:13)

Neste momento, levo *36.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 12:43)

*33.1 ºc* actuais, a 0.9 ºc de bater a minha máxima anual, registada em Junho passado com  *34.0 ºc *

o vento de Leste está consistente, e actualmente sopra por vezes acima dos 20 Km/h aqui na minha localização.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 12:49)

*32,7ºC* neste momento e tu João Soares, que temperatura se faz agora em Canidelo?


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 12:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> *32,7ºC* neste momento e tu João Soares, que temperatura se faz agora em Canidelo?



Sigo com *37.2ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 13:01)

João Soares disse:


> Sigo com *37.2ºC*



Se chegar aos 39ºC dou-te um gelado. E se for aos 40ºC dou-te dois gelados.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 13:14)

Máxima do ano batida , sigo com *34.1 ºc *actuais, que bafo....

ao nivel da rua está um forno...

Após uns dias Off o  ISEP já está novamente on line , atingiu os *36.0 ºc *às 13:13 h, mas tem uma instalação muito mais baixa e menos exposta aos ventos que a minha...

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 13:24)

O vento rodou de NE para S, e a temperatura está a descer lentamente.

Sigo com *38.1ºC* depois de uma máxima de 38.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jul 2012 às 13:25)

Boa tarde

Neste momento sigo com uns escaldantes 37.9ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 13:28)

Aviso:

2ª vez que toca a sirene dos bombeiros. alguem daqui de perto de espinho ve fumo??


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 13:45)

Temperatura máxima do dia de hoje: 34,6ºC ás 12h18m

Esta foi a temperatura máxima anual desde o dia 16 de Março de 2012.

Neste momento uns amenos 27,7ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2012 às 13:46)

Atingi os 39,2ºC, agora 38,7ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 13:50)

Skizzo disse:


> Atingi os 39,2ºC, agora 38,7ºC.



Parabens


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 14:19)

*35.6ºc* actuais. o vento quase nulo , mas ainda de Leste...


----------



## Paula (17 Jul 2012 às 14:27)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Braga parece que estamos dentro de um forno 

A estação Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul, marcava 38.8ºC ao meio dia. Por agora parece ter parado de fornecer dados, visto que a última atualização foi às 13:00h, com 38.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 14:44)

*36.4 ºc *actuais , isto está demais...


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 15:16)

A temperatura desceu até aos 33.8ºC, no entanto sigo com *34.4ºC*


----------



## vegastar (17 Jul 2012 às 15:32)

QUASE que batia o recorde absoluto da minha estação (38,4ºC em Junho). Cheguei aos 38,2ºC pelas 14:47.

Neste momento o vento já rodou e a temperatura está a descer rapidamente com a humidade absoluta em sentido contrário:

Tatual - 35,5ºC
Ponto orvalho - 18,8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2012 às 16:21)

Por aqui máxima de *37,2ºc*...para quem está tão perto do mar...é de doidos...
Sigo agora com uns mais frescos *34,1ºc* e *32%* de humidade relativa...vento já de NW...

Hoje batido recorde absoluto da minha estação...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2012 às 17:32)

Ainda com *33,2ºc* e *26%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2012 às 17:37)

Boas, 

a máxima ficou nos *36.4 ºc * 

neste momento já com vento de NW em geral fraco sigo com 33.0 ºc


----------



## Paula (17 Jul 2012 às 17:59)

A estação da Esc Sec Caldas das Taipas, Guimaraes registou uma máxima de *42.2ºC*.

Acho um pouco estranho, mas com o dia que esteve hoje em todo lado ..


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jul 2012 às 20:11)

Por cá 38,2ºC


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2012 às 20:13)

Aqui máxima de 39,8ºC.

Actualmente 34,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 20:13)

Ainda estão *32.2ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2012 às 20:33)

Paula disse:


> A estação da Esc Sec Caldas das Taipas, Guimaraes registou uma máxima de *42.2ºC*.
> 
> Acho um pouco estranho, mas com o dia que esteve hoje em todo lado ..



Já foi questionada muitas vezes a "legitimidade" dessa estação...no Inverno com mínimas "demasiado" baixas e no Verão máximas demasiado elevadas...a instalação não deverá ser a melhor...

Por aqui ainda uns quentes *29,8ºc* e *30%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2012 às 22:54)

Boa noite

A canícula é geral...tudo com a língua de fora!

A esta hora tenho 24,4ºC, o que é muito pouco habitual neste cantinho mais fresco...e a mínima deverá ser NÃO-tropical mais uma vez. Esta última noite foi de 15,3ºC.
Para já ainda tenho a casa razoavelmente fresca - está na hora de começar a abrir as janelas às melgas...essa praga que nos atormenta! Já tenho os práticos aparelhos anti-melga ligados...

A máxima hoje foi de uns expressivos 37,2ºC (para mim, agora que tenho ventilação activa no sensor). Veremos amanhã quão mais baixa será, pelo menos se a influência marítima se fizer sentir ainda durante a tarde. Senão poderá ser parecida.

Dados de hoje e extremos ("copy-past" do _Cumulus_):


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2012 às 23:02)

Por Melgaço a máxima ficou em 36,2ºC. O recorde do ano continua em 36,7ºC a 26 de Junho. Esta noite acredito que seja batida a mínima mais alta do ano.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

Boas Noites!!

Hoje esteve uma manhã escaldante á qual a máxima atingida foi de *34,6ºC*, ainda por cima sem vento.

Sigo com uns gélidos *17,7ºC* é tipico das noites aqui na Cidade de Espinho, *82% *de Humidade Relativa e Vento Fraco de *NE* a *10 km/h.*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2012 às 23:36)

E lá continua a lenga-lenga do costume do Instituto de Meteorologia...
O Distrito do Porto, com o seu interior muito quente, não tem aviso relativo às altas temperaturas.
Parece-me que também Aveiro é propício, em zonas mais interiores, a extremos de temperatura relativamente a Aveiro-Cidade.
Não aprendem, estão desatentos. Bolas!
...............

Bem, por aqui continua o calor mas mais dissimulado nuns 21,9ºC.
Vamos aguardar para ver se esta noite arrefece a casa.
Boa noite


----------



## Estação SP (17 Jul 2012 às 23:49)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *36,9ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *16,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31,0km/h*


----------



## boneli (18 Jul 2012 às 00:14)

Hoje cá em Braga o meu carro o termómetro do meu carro marcou 38 graus....um calor que não se podia.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2012 às 07:34)

Bom dia. Mais fresco hoje, para já 20,1º, com vento fraco e céu limpo. O vento leste a desaparecer aos poucos...


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jul 2012 às 12:13)

Bom Dia Estação SP, quando puderes irás ver que a temperatura máxima não corresponde a 16,0ºC e a temperatura mínima não corresponde a 36,9ºC, tens de trocar essas temperaturas, as vezes tambem me acontece. A Tmáx é 36,9ºC e a Tmin é 16,0ºC.
____________________________________

Relativamente a Espinho ontem a esta hora estavam 34,6ºC e neste momento á mesma hora estão *19,2ºC*, que diferença de temperatura enorme.
A diferença de temperatura de ontem para hoje é de 15,4ºC.

*Dados actuais:*
*Temperatura actual:*19,3ºC
*Humidade Relativa:* 78%
*Vento* Fraco de NE a 13 km/h
*Pressão Atmosférica:*1021,0 hPa (estável)


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jul 2012 às 15:04)

Como já era de esperar...o dia hoje bem mais fresco por aqui...a esta hora com *23,4ºc* e *62%* de humidade relativa...
Mínima de *18,0ºc*...
Vento de NW...cá está de novo a influencia marítima...


----------



## Paula (18 Jul 2012 às 15:31)

Boa tarde. 

Dia mais fresco por Braga, e algum vento, não tão "abafado" como ontem. Ainda assim, está uma tarde quente.

Dentro de minha casa, conto com uns maravilhosos 28ºC (isto segundo o aparelho de ar condicionado)


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jul 2012 às 16:37)

Vai continuando a baixar...depois de dois dias tórridos, hoje temos uma imagem mais habitual por estas bandas...vento de NW, *22,8ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jul 2012 às 21:02)

Massarelos com 40,6ºC ontem, teve mais uma temperatura um pouco mais elevada do que eu, caso raro.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jul 2012 às 22:54)

20,7 ºC a temperatura máxima atingida aqui em Espinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jul 2012 às 22:57)

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura actual:* 16,5ºC
*Humidade:* 84%
*Vento:* NE/NNE a 14 km/h[/COLOR]
*Pressão atmosférica*: 1020,1 hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2012 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Hoje voltou a ser um dia bem quente, ainda que a temp. máxima tenha sido mais baixa do que ontem.
Ontem a *média* de temperatura foi de *27,6ºC* (!) e hoje foi de *25,2ºC*. Valores bastante altos...
Para amanhã será de esperar algum arrefecimento devido à entrada de ar marítimo nestas zonas mais interiores, mas ficaremos sempre no limiar dos 30ºC.

Deixo aqui os dados de hoje e atuais (de há cerca de 10 minutos):






("copy-past" dos dados na página do Wunderground)


----------



## Sanctos (19 Jul 2012 às 00:33)

Pelas 10.30h 25º no termómetro do carro ao arrancar da Maia. Chegado ao estacionamento no aterro - Leça 15º. Ás 12.30h arranco do estacionamento com 16º e chego à Maia com 26º. Em 10kms 10º de diferença.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jul 2012 às 15:24)

Boa tarde,

De momento pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, sigo com 35.3 °C 

Continuação!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2012 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.4 ºc* ( poderá ser batida nos próximos minutos )

tempª máxima: *23.1 ºc* 


*Actual
*
tempª 15.7 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.1 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Que bem que sabe esta frescura depois daquele calor todo...


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jul 2012 às 15:21)

Boas Tardes!!

Céu Parcialmente nublado, 19,7ºC, 76% de Hum. Rel. e Vento fraco entre N e NE a 6 km/h.


----------



## supercell (20 Jul 2012 às 19:22)

Agora para a tarde apareceram umas nuvens ameaçadoras...


----------



## ruka (20 Jul 2012 às 20:51)

supercell disse:


> Agora para a tarde apareceram umas nuvens ameaçadoras...



são restos de uma frente fria em dissipação, que se desenvolveram ao final da tarde


----------



## CptRena (20 Jul 2012 às 21:26)

supercell disse:


> Agora para a tarde apareceram umas nuvens ameaçadoras...



É verdade. Bem que vi essas nuvens. Em zonas até parecia que queria formar uma _funnel cloud_.
Segundo o MetOffice, UK, existiam 2 frentes frias (uma à superfície e outra em altura) que entravam no Norte do país e se deslocavam para Sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jul 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia começou com nebulosidade baixa e uma sensação bastante fresca.
Lentamente deu lugar a céu pouco nublado, com nebulosidade do tipo alto e com névoa persistente mas deixando o sol brilhar.
Como ontem a temperatura máxima não passou os 30ºC. Mas foram dias agradáveis...
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:







Bom fim de semana


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

Por cá já passou os 30, mas já baixou....
No momento


----------



## supercell (21 Jul 2012 às 14:42)

Sol forte, algum vento e temperatura amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jul 2012 às 23:37)

Boas Noites!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 21,1ºC
*
Temperatura Mínima:* 14,6ºC

*Dados Actuais:*

Temperatura: 16,8ºC

Humidade: 85%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,7 hPa (estável)

Vento: Fraco de Norte a 6 km/h


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 13:09)

A temperatura aumentou e não há nuvens no céu.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2012 às 16:34)

Mais um dia com nortada por aqui...*23,8ºc* e *58%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Estação SP (22 Jul 2012 às 16:52)

Está um dia agradável para fazer praia durante a manha, porque da parte da tarde alevanta vento. Para passear a beira mar tambem se anda bem.

*Dados atuais:*


Temperatura: *21,8ºC*

Humidade: *67%*

Vento: *12,2km/hde NO*

Rajada: *23,8km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2012 às 18:52)

Boa tarde

Tem sido um dia agradável, quente, mas sem extremos. *Temos verão...*
O céu permanece limpo, discreta neblina difusa e vento fraco de ONO.

Dados de há 25 minutos e extremos de ontem e de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2012 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.6 ºc *

tempª máxima: *24.9 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 17.6 ºc 

Vento WNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.1 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma nortada por vezes moderada, em especial durante a tarde.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2012 às 00:26)

15.2 ºc actuais , está a entrar um nevoeiro denso vindo do mar neste momento...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2012 às 00:36)

Snifa disse:


> 15.2 ºc actuais , está a entrar um nevoeiro denso vindo do mar neste momento...


Que pena...será mais uma manhã bem fresca na praia. Pode ser que depois o nevoeiro se dissipe e permita um dia excelente para a prática balnear.

Por aqui mantém-se tudo parecido. A temperatura lá vai baixando: agora estão 16,6ºC e Humidade relativa de 68%.

Boa semana para todos


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2012 às 01:05)

Boa noite,
Ontem estive na praia da Amorosa, apesar da nortada, dia bastante agradável com muito sol e com uma máxima de 24ºC. A água já se sabe como é, mas acabo sempre por dar uns mergulhos. 
Neste momento noite agradável e com um bom céu para umas observações.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2012 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Madrugada de denso nevoeiro, entretanto em rápida dissipação. Registo 17,2º, com vento muito fraco.


----------



## pedro303 (23 Jul 2012 às 08:52)

Bom dia, hoje pelas 6h30 em lourosa muito nevoeiro e tinha 16.3º. Ontem à tarde tentei ir a praia, uma vez que em lourosa estavam 28º, cheguei ao furadouro e foi para esquecer uma nortada bem fresca que não deu nem para passear por lá. Está como no ano passado, se assim continua não vou conseguir fazer praia outra vez


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2012 às 11:54)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Madrugada de denso nevoeiro, entretanto em rápida dissipação.



  Puro engano! O nevoeiro ainda não cedeu, apenas subiu nalgumas zonas.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2012 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde! 

Nevoeiro 
A temperatura ainda anda baixinha, com *17.3ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2012 às 13:43)

A estação do IM de Pedras Rubras andou sem dados no site do IM ontem, mas se formos ao ogimet eles têm lá os dados, alguém sabe como isto possa ser possível?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2012 às 14:56)

N_Fig disse:


> A estação do IM de Pedras Rubras andou sem dados no site do IM ontem, mas se formos ao ogimet eles têm lá os dados, alguém sabe como isto possa ser possível?


A parte de envio para o IM deve ser diferente do envio manual das synops para a OMM, já observei isso na estação de Portalegre também. O envio para o IM deve ter algum problema enquanto que  um observador manualmente pode enviar as synop para a OMM, que por sua vez vai ter ao ogimet.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2012 às 16:20)

Boa tarde

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é fraco (variando entre OSO e ONO).
Depois de uma madrugada fresca (*14,4ºC* às 06.24h), sigo com uns quentinhos *30,8ºC*. A Humidade relativa é agora de 20% (boa para os incêndios)


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2012 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui mais um dia bem quente com céu limpo e vento fraco. Temperatura actual de 34,2ºC. 
Felizmente os incêndios por estes lados têm sido coisa rara, este verão poucas vezes vi o famoso Kamov, nem no aeródromo está actualmente, provavelmente esteve a ajudar a apagar estes fogos que houveram ultimamente.


----------



## supercell (23 Jul 2012 às 20:56)

Começou agora a vir neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jul 2012 às 21:09)

Nevoeiro muito forte neste momento.


----------



## CptRena (23 Jul 2012 às 21:17)

Verão comum no Litoral. Dia de sol e temperaturas agradáveis (embora a humidade cause algum desconforto); noite de neblina/nevoeiro e temperaturas um pouco frescas, a pedir agasalho.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2012 às 22:32)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.7 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.4 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª 15.9 ºc 

Vento WSW: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão: 1011.2 hpa


Dia de céu geralmente limpo.

Por aqui, durante a madrugada, nevoeiro muito denso, que persistiu até ao início da tarde junto ao mar, neste momento já se vislumbra de novo o nevoeiro a avançar..


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2012 às 22:38)

Boa noite

Por aqui não tivemos nevoeiro, apenas céu limpo com discreta neblina difusa.
O dia foi bem quente e a noite algo fresca.
Neste momento o vento está calmo e a temperatura é bem agradável.

*Tmáx: 32,5ºC*

*Tatual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 53%
Pressão: 1010,0 hPa
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2012 às 22:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> A parte de envio para o IM deve ser diferente do envio manual das synops para a OMM, já observei isso na estação de Portalegre também. O envio para o IM deve ter algum problema enquanto que  um observador manualmente pode enviar as synop para a OMM, que por sua vez vai ter ao ogimet.



Mas nesse caso, sabes se o IM usará esses dados na mesma?


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 23:29)

Boa Noite!!!

A manhã foi de nevoeiro, a tarde foi de sol, ás 18 horas começou a aparecer nuvens de nevoreiro e agora á noite está nevoeiro.

Estremos de hoje:
Temp Máxima : 21,7ºC ás 16:47h
Temp Mínima: 16,5ºC ás 02:19h

Neste momento: 
Temp: 17,4ºC
Humidade: 92%
Pressão: 1012,2 hPa
Vento Fraco a 10 km/h de SW


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jul 2012 às 11:51)

Bons Dias!!!

Manha com nevoeiro, mesmo á pouco descobriu.
Agora sigo com 20,9ºC, 78% de HR, Vento fraco a 6 km/h de SE.
Já atingi uma rajada de 16 km/h ás 11:10h.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jul 2012 às 17:51)

*24,3ºC* a subir muito a temperatura desde as 17h.
Vamos la ver se chega aos 25ºC como o Institituto de meteorologia previnha para hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jul 2012 às 18:10)

*25,1ºC *atingidos agora e já se nota o calor abafado lá fora, já vou para a praia.

Deve ser por causa da pressão atmosférica que está a descer.

Parabéns ao Instituto de Meteorologia acertou na temperatura máxima, continuem.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2012 às 23:26)

Boa noite

O dia foi menos quente do que ontem mas ainda assim de verão.
O nevoeiro fez-se notar aqui por pouco tempo, talvez 1 hora ou menos da parte da manhã. Rapidamente deu lugar a céu limpo com vento fraco.
A noite segue quente, um pouco abafada, mais húmida que em noites anteriores.

*Tmín: 14,7ºC
Tmáx: 28,0ºC

Atual

T: 17,9ºC
Hr: 66%
P.Condensação: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jul 2012 às 23:52)

Boa Noite a todos!!

A temperatura máxima registada hoje em Espinho foi de 25,8 ¤C perto das 18h30 que fez com que cidades mais a este registassem temperaturas de 30 C como na Arada,ovar.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2012 às 09:10)

Bom dia. Intenso nevoeiro, que se estende até Rio Tinto. Vento fraco de oeste e 17,2º.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 10:29)

Bons Dias!!!!

Manhã de intenso nevoeiro e com uns frescos 17,6ºC.

Dados:
Temperatura:17,6ºC
Humidade: 92%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1013,0 hPa ( a subir)
Vento: Calmo


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jul 2012 às 11:17)

Bom dia
Por aqui o nevoeiro também marca presença, temperatura atual 22.3ºC.

Tmin.19ºC


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 12:40)

O céu agora abriu.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 13:35)

Supercell aqui ainda não abriu, o nevoeiro ainda permanece.
Podes ver aqui neste link do Instituto de Meteorologia:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp

Mais 30 minutos e deve passar.

Agora estão 20,0ºC, 84% de Humidade, Vento muito fraco de N/NW, tudo isto em Espinho.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jul 2012 às 17:01)

Dia de nevoeiro denso durante a manhã...ao contrario de outros dias este era denso só mesmo junto à costa...
Pouco vento ao contrário do costume, máxima de *22,6ºc*...sigo com *21,6ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jul 2012 às 19:03)

Boa tarde, 
por aqui ainda cheguei a vê-las de perto, céu escuro e alguns mammatus, mas esfumou-se tudo. Está um ar fresco agradável, muito difícil para trovoadas aqui mais próximo do litoral.


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 20:53)

É mesmo, durante a tarde eram bem visíveis no interior, mas para o litoral nada...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2012 às 22:13)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
Tempª mínima: *15.3 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *22.7 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª 18.5 ºc 

Vento: SSE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.0 hpa

Humidade: 89 %


Dia de céu muito nublado com neblinas e nevoeiros durante a manhã, a partir da tarde foram visíveis nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mais para Leste.


----------



## Estação SP (25 Jul 2012 às 22:40)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *23,1ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *17,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *25,2km/h*


O nevoiro nunca mais se vai embora, está sempre presente durante a manhã. Vem a trovoda que é para depois vir o calor


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 22:44)

Espero que aqui no litoral amanhã também tenhamos alguma chuvinha.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jul 2012 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Foi um dia com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, com muita neblina.
Esteve abafado...
O vento esteve fraco, predominante de OSO.
Pelas imagens de satélite e radar, as trovoadas devem ter aparecido na zona do *Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês*. Naquela faixa montanhosa as condições devem ter estado bastante favoráveis para a formação das ditas trovoadas; aparentemente na faixa das serras do Marão-Alvão o mesmo terá sucedido.
Para cá (litoral norte) as condições não são as mais favoráveis para termos precipitação - pelo menos até sábado e de acordo com o IM. Talvez nas zonas mais montanhosas deste recanto haja alguma coisa...

*Extremos
Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 29,4ºC

Atual
T: 19,8ºC
Hr: 57%
P.Condensação: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

Boas Noites!!!!

Hoje o dia foi praticamente de nevoeiro. Por volta das 16h30 queria descobrir mas só foi no interior e ás 18 horas descobriu, mas rapidamente voltou a encobrir e neste momento está nevoeiro.
Espero que amanhã chova e venha trovoada, quem me dera.
*
Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima:20,7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,5ºC

*Dados atuais:*
Temperatura: 17,6ºC
Humidade: 92%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1013,0 hPa 
Vento Fraco a 3 km/h de SW


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jul 2012 às 02:25)

Entretanto aquela linha no interior norte e centro, que já estava de olho nela à algum tempo, começa a dar frutos. 
Várias descargas começam a surgir, agora é só acompanhar a situação, vamos se chega até aqui alguma coisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jul 2012 às 04:33)

Bem, isto não está nada fácil, está um nevoeiro cerrado por aqui e uma brisa fria, parece que estou à beira-mar. Não dá para ver o que se passa à minha volta.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2012 às 05:05)

Pessoal que é isto ???

Comcei a ouvir um rungir interminavel ,e epah so claroes sempre seguido e o rungir sempre constante !!!  

E está nveoeiro !! É a primeira vez que vejo trovoada com nevoeiro , mas isto esta a bombar muito !!

Está a proximar se , sera que vem para aqui gondomar ??


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2012 às 05:15)

Edit: 16 relampagos num minuto


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 05:16)

Ui parece que estou a ver uma sessão fotográfica


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2012 às 05:18)

Nunca tinha visto semelhante, nevoeiro e trovoada. Esta a ficar um bocado assustador.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 05:18)

Já vai algo fora do limiar de alta resolução do radar do IM mas que a célula está bruta está, e foi a mesma que se via da Gralheira (tópico do interior), parece ser bem forte, boa sorte por aí.


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 05:19)

Ui isto está a prometer, relampagos constantes o barulho dos mesmos e continuo e o vento tá a começar soprar moderado a forte

edit: EPA ISTO TA MESMO BRUTAL GRANDE RELAMPAGO QUE APARECEU AGORA

edit2: sao constantes que espectaculo fenomenal

edit3: isto é normal?


----------



## Fi (26 Jul 2012 às 05:31)

FSantos disse:


> Nunca tinha visto semelhante, nevoeiro e trovoada. Esta a ficar um bocado assustador.



Confirmo. É impossível circular de carro, parece um filme de terror. 
Nevoeiro muiro cerrado, relâmpagos constantes e começam a ouvir-se os trovões. 
Para já sem vento.


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 05:32)

Parte de Ermesinde ficou sem electricidade após um BRUTAL relâmpago.
Isto tá a meter medo


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2012 às 05:40)

Confirmo o rungir. Está mesmo assustador. Mas o que é isto trovoada e nevoeiro. São quase continuos, os trovões. 
Não me lembro de tal coisa. Está a ser forte e feio. Mas de onde vem a energia? Não há sol.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2012 às 05:46)

E nao para , esta sensacional , o rungir sempre continuo 


Vi agora um relampago com 9 raios todos espalhados pelo ceu


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jul 2012 às 05:51)

Estava a dormir com a janela aberta e acordei com o som e luz dos trovões ao longe.

Bem, isso mais para Sul deve de estar um cenário dantesco! Não me recordo de tantos trovões seguidos! Estupendo!

E precipitação? Nada?


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 05:52)

isto não é normal nunca vi nada assim, os raios saltam entre as nuvens como se de uma brincadeira se tratasse. Parte de Ermesinde ficou sem electricidade de novo

edit: alguem viu este ultimo? percorreu o ceu todo de ermesinde

edit2: vi o maior e melhor raio da minha vida neste momento


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2012 às 05:58)

ZeppY disse:


> isto não é normal nunca vi nada assim, os raios saltam entre as nuvens como se de uma brincadeira se tratasse. Parte de Ermesinde ficou sem electricidade de novo
> 
> edit: alguem viu este ultimo? percorreu o ceu todo de ermesinde



Deve ser por causa da humidade (neblina/nevoeiro). O ar está muito mais condutor do que numa situação de convecção comum.

O nevoeiro (azul clarinho) e a convecção (vermelho vivo) que veio visitar o Litoral Norte.






Copyright 2012 © EUMETSAT. All rights reserved.

P.S.: Ainda vem por aí um tornado no meio do nevoeiro e trás o D.Sebastião


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jul 2012 às 06:01)

O tempo entre o som e os clarões decresce rapidamente. 

Entretanto a chuva tb chegou aqui. 

Espero que a trovoada não traga despesas acrescidas...


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2012 às 06:03)

Chovem pingas grossas lá fora 
Quem diria! Nunca pensei que viesse pr'aqui tal coisa e muito menos a estas horas.


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 06:04)

ta a mover-se pra norte pelo que percebo com o amanhecer e está acalmar por aqui e inclusivé tá abrir o tempo


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2012 às 06:05)

Epah isto levantou um vento muito forte !!

E tinha umas nuvens bem baixas 


Pessoal expliquem uma coisa , o vento era frio mas ... Agora á coisa de 5 minutos o vento era bem quente , que bafarada , a temperatura disparou logo para valores mais altos , parecia vento de leste 


E o mais engraçado ao ver as nuvens agora , parece ir em direçao ao interior ( Até agora ela estava a dirigir se para o litoral 

isto eu estando cá fora a ver o espetaculo !


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 06:08)

Começou a chover e acalmou


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jul 2012 às 06:11)

Agora está mesmo aqui por cima.

Intervalo entre relâmpago e som entre 4 a 8 segundos.

Mas a frequência tem abrandado...


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 06:13)

trovoada acabou por aqui aparentemente, apenas cai um aguaceiro

edit: precipitei-me grande relâmpago neste momento


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2012 às 06:18)

Por aqui já parou , mas para o norte ve se bem a escuridao que la vai .

Aqui voltou a aragem fria , mais humidade . O chao esse esta apenas humido e que vai ha secar com rapidez .


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 06:19)

o IM alterou a previsao de hoje para o Porto de céu nublado para trovoada 

e ainda vejo bastante neblusidade aqui na zona, nao me parece que acabou


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2012 às 06:22)

ZeppY disse:


> o IM alterou a previsao de hoje para o Porto de céu nublado para trovoada
> 
> e ainda vejo bastante neblusidade aqui na zona, nao me parece que acabou



Ouvi agora um trovao .

MAs acho que já acabou pois pelo satelite nao vem mais nada 


Foi a primeira vez que vi uma actividade electrica tao intensa , 16 relampagos num minuto , e com nevoeiro 

E o rugir continuo durante varios minutos sem nunca deixar de se ouvir !
E vi a variaçao da temperatura do ar repentina


----------



## ZeppY (26 Jul 2012 às 06:24)

Stinger disse:


> Ouvi agora um trovao .
> 
> MAs acho que já acabou pois pelo satelite nao vem mais nada
> 
> ...



Para norte deve estar neste momento bastante "electrizante"


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2012 às 06:27)

Por aqui a festa também já acabou. Continua a neblina/nevoeiro até mais tarde levantar, penso eu. Nada à espera de acordar e ouvir uma trovoada ao longe.


----------



## frederico (26 Jul 2012 às 06:29)

Belo raio caiu há pouco para o lado da Maia. 

Muitos relâmpagos difusos e trovões por cá. Nevoeiro/neblina à mistura, agora está a pingar, pingas grossas. A electricidade tem falhado.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 06:32)

Célula bastante potente, o radar da AEMET estimava um _overshooting top_ na ordem dos 12km de altura há uma hora atrás, entretanto diminuiu. Cerca de 1000 descargas desde as 00utc (01h00) segundo a Meteogalicia.
Também estou surpreendido com a intensidade dessa célula que se aproximou do litoral.
Quanto ao nevoeiro, é pena não ser de dia, pois é sempre um espectáculo no satélite ver as trovoadas a deslizar em cima do nevoeiro.















Fotografias em Canedo, Sta. Maria da Feira:





(c) Foto Marta Da Cruz





(c) Foto Marta Da Cruz


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jul 2012 às 06:36)

Chegou cá e abrandou um pouco, mas valeu a festa.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2012 às 07:50)

Bons dias, 

por aqui já choveu com pingas grossas, um aguaceiro curto acumulou *0.3 mm*, também foram audíveis bastantes trovões ao longe, neste momento aproxima-se bastante escuro de Sul. 

Vamos ver como evolui a situação, em especial a partir da tarde..


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Por cá a trovoada foi intensa.
Infelizmente, por estar tão cansado, não me levantei para observar mas uma coisa é certa: muito intensos os trovões!
Alguma precipitação acompanhou a trovoada mas acumulei apenas 1,0 mm. Ainda perto das 8h tivemos aqui um pequeno aguaceiro.
Neste momento o vento é calmo, o céu permanece muito nublado. Não me parece que venha mais trovoada mas poderemos ter mais surpresas...
_Afinal o litoral norte também é gente..._

*Atual
T: 21,2ºC
Hr: 58%
P.Condensação: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 09:07)

Pois é, durante esta noite acordei com a trovoada e alguma chuva, mas passou um pouco ao lado...
Ainda iluminou bem o céu.
Espero que sejamos brindados à tarde também..


----------



## jpmartins (26 Jul 2012 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Acordei por volta das 5h com a trovoada, nem sabia se estava a sonhar ou não 

Tatual: 20.9ºC


----------



## Johnny (26 Jul 2012 às 10:47)

Muito agitada a madrugada em Braga... trovoada e chuva com fartura!!! 

Agr (meio da manhã) o verão está de volta...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2012 às 11:04)

Bom Dia!!! Hoje dormi como uma pedra, estava mesmo cansado. Bem, relativamente á trovoada também foi audivel aqui na cidade de Espinho, segundo a minha mãe que estava bem acordada. Eu e a minha mãe não fomos observar o céu, mas se calhar eram bem visiveis os raios e os relampagos.


----------



## Paula (26 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Mas que animação que houve entre as 5 e as 6:30 da manhã. Acordei com o susto  Pena não me ter levantado pois estava muito cansada do trabalho 

Houve, pelo que percebi, alguma chuva.
Esta noite prometo levantar-me se o cenário vier a repetir-se.


Por agora tudo calmo, nem parece que aquela célula por cá passou. Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2012 às 12:21)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro cerrado e *17.9ºC*.


----------



## Marcos André (26 Jul 2012 às 13:07)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Acordei por volta das 5h com a trovoada, nem sabia se estava a sonhar ou não
> 
> Tatual: 20.9ºC



Boas

Eu esta noite também acordei por volta dessa hora. Como o tempo não tem dado  para me dedicar à meteorologia fui apanhado completamente de surpresa com o aguaceiro que caiu. Até tinha a janela do quarto aberta! E por já não estar habituado a ouvir chover acordei com o barulho que não era muito mas estranho. Fui ver ao PC o que se passava e era de fato uma célula que tinha vindo à praia do litoral. E ainda consegui ver mais de uma dezena de clarões muito difusos mas cansaço também era muito e voltei para cama. Hoje quando acordei, sem ser no carro, não havia vestígio nenhum de ter chovido e também me questionei se tudo não tinha passado de um sonho...

Com alguma sorte ainda vamos ter uma tarde e noite muito boas!


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 13:50)

Por aqui ainda passou um bocado ao lado, mas mesmo assim deu bem para acordar.  

Por agora está nublado, espero que se comecem a formar nuvens...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2012 às 15:27)

Por aqui passou-me tudo quase ao lado...algumas pingas mas nada acumulado, ouviu-se uns pequenos rugidos mas nada de especial...

Já se sabia que nestes casos de convecção...o litoral não é tão contemplado, mas desta vez nem nos podemos queixar muito...

Céu limpo, vento de SW...actuais *22,6ºc* e *71%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2012 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Duas fotografias que encontrei da trovoada desta madrugada, em Guimarães:












José Caldeira - Photographer


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2012 às 18:39)

Actuais *20,9ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...como tem sido costume nos últimos dias começa a chegar alguma nebulosidade/nevoeiro...


----------



## icewoman (26 Jul 2012 às 18:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Duas fotografias que encontrei da trovoada desta madrugada, em Guimarães:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplesmente espectacular estas fotos! bom registo!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

Nuvens muito escuras para sul...

Não se passa nada aí no Douro Litoral e Baixo Minho Interior?


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2012 às 19:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Nuvens muito escuras para sul...
> 
> Não se passa nada aí no Douro Litoral e Baixo Minho Interior?



Aqui em Espinho situada no Douro Litoral não se passa nada.
Neste momento está Céu Muito Nublado com nevoeiro e nada de chuva.
De tarde eram visiveis células a Este.

Neste momento:
Temp: 19,6ºC
Humidade: 85%
Vento Fraco a 6 km/h
Pressão: 1012,4 hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Nuvens muito escuras para sul...
> 
> Não se passa nada aí no Douro Litoral e Baixo Minho Interior?




Por aqui nada de especial...mantém-se nevoeiro e pouco mais...a animação deverá estar na zona de Fafe/Celorico...


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 20:33)

Por agora está só nublado...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2012 às 21:07)

GabKoost disse:


> Nuvens muito escuras para sul...
> 
> Não se passa nada aí no Douro Litoral e Baixo Minho Interior?



Já passou...
Pelas zonas do Marco de Canaveses, Baião e Amarante já choveu, havendo inclusivé feridos a lamentar devido à chuva - pisos muito escorregadios na estrada
Pela zona de Paredes, Paços de Ferreira, Lousada e Penafiel a chuva não compareceu durante a tarde.
Continua bastante abafado mas suportável - o interior das casas é que está mais desagradável
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco neste momento.

*Atual
T: 20,8ºC
Hr: 64%
P.Condensação: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,1 hPa​*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

*Chaminé industrial atingida por um raio em Guimarães*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2012 às 22:14)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.3 ºc *

Precipitação: *0.3 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª 16.9 ºc 

Vento: SSW:8 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.8 hpa

Humidade: 98%


Neste momento céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, algum nevoeiro em certas zonas..


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 22:15)

Bem, foi uma trovoada e tanto...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2012 às 23:27)

Boas Noites!!!!!


Hoje tivemos um dia de céu parcialmente nublado de tarde com sol, esteve um excelente dia para a praia e para apreciar o desenvolvimento dos Cumulonimbus a Este, foi espectacular. ás 17h30min começou a voltar estar nevoeiro e deixou-se de ver o Cumulonimbis a Este. Durante a madrugada de hoje, ja referi anteriormente.


*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 22.4 ºC

*Temperatura Mínima:* 17.1 ºC

*Precipitação:* 0.0 mm


*Neste momento:*

Céu Muito Nublado com Nevoeiro cerrado e nuvens baixas que estão a uma altitude entre os 243 metros e 365 metros.

*Temperatura:* 18,3ºC

*Vento:* Calmo a uma velocidade de 2 km/h

*Pressão:* 1014,1 hPa

*Humidade:* 91%

*Ponto de Orvalho:* 17ºC

*Visibilidade:* 7.0 quilómetros

*Alerta do Wunderground e de outros sites a decorrer:* Aguaceiros que poderão ser por vezes fortes e de granizo em especial nas regiões montanhosas


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jul 2012 às 00:12)

Boa noite,
A tarde de ontem foi marcada por formações espectaculares, ainda cheguei a ouvir o rugir da trovoada, que estava bem longe, um som arrepiante. 
Neste momento está nevoeiro e algo fresco, era bom ter uma madrugada como a de ontem, mas não pode ser sempre.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2012 às 00:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Chaminé industrial atingida por um raio em Guimarães*
> 
> http://youtu.be/kfoQsc5KWBM



O pára-raios está lá, pelo menos dá para vê-lo no video. O problema é que não estava funcional, provavelmente. Não tinha ligação directa à terra. Por falha dos responsáveis ou algum gatuno, que eles gostam de roubar as pontas de cabo que estão à mão. Como já vi em muitos postes de iluminação, o cabo de terra do meio para baixo não existe. Já existiu, em tempos passados.


----------



## Rain (27 Jul 2012 às 02:32)

Prognósticos para as próximas horas? Temos acção ou nem por isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2012 às 02:46)

Rain disse:


> Prognósticos para as próximas horas? Temos acção ou nem por isso?



Esta noite penso que não, não há condições como havia ontem, mas a partir de amanhã de manhã a acção deve voltar


----------



## Rain (27 Jul 2012 às 03:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esta noite penso que não, não há condições como havia ontem, mas a partir de amanhã de manhã a acção deve voltar



Boas noticias, portanto


----------



## GabKoost (27 Jul 2012 às 03:04)

Rain disse:


> Boas noticias, portanto



Depende do ponto de vista.

Eu quero dormir de manhã e assim não é possível... :S

Mas mais do que as descargas eléctricas que gostam de queimar aparelhos e rebentar chaminés, gostaria é que caíssem uns bons milímetros para fazer com que não tenha de regar o jardim.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2012 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro/nuvens baixas, muita humidade, com vento fraco de oeste e 18,2º.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jul 2012 às 12:52)

Hoje está dificil o nevoeiro desaparecer. Desta vez não foi junto á costa, também prolongou-se até ao interior. Veremos nos proximos 30 minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jul 2012 às 13:26)

Bom dia,
Hoje será dificil ver qualquer coisa, ontem ainda se ouviram alguns trovões, hoje penso que iremos apenas vê-las ao longe. 
Para já o céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## supercell (27 Jul 2012 às 13:54)

Por aqui o tempo está fechado por nuvens baixas. 

Já estão em formação algumas células bem no interior, vamos ver se ainda conseguimos ver de perto alguma coisa durante a tarde...


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2012 às 14:12)

supercell disse:


> Por aqui o tempo está fechado por nuvens baixas.
> 
> Já estão em formação algumas células bem no interior, vamos ver se ainda conseguimos ver de perto alguma coisa durante a tarde...



É verdade, bom dia.
O nevoeiro/neblina não quer arredar pé do Litoral Centro e Norte.
Confirma-se a formação de torres no interior norte, na serra.






©Sat24/Eumetsat/Met Office





copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2012 às 20:40)

Hoje o nevoeiro não arredou pé daqui. Todo o dia nublado com cobertura 8/8 
Ao meio-dia ainda se quis mostrar, o sol, mas não tardou para depois as nuvens tomarem lugar (o céu nunca se apresentou azul, que eu saiba).


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2012 às 21:01)

Estive hoje à tarde em Aveiro e apanhei algum chuvisco durante a tarde, que belo dia e Verão este.


----------



## Paula (27 Jul 2012 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Por Braga, o sol brilhou até fim da tarde. O céu ficou completamente nublado e a temperatura deu um tombo, tanto que eu tive de vestir um casaco 

O vento fez-se sentir mais do que o normal e parecia que estava junto à praia.

Por agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2012 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Por Paços de Ferreira tivemos um dia agradável, com o sol a brilhar a partir de meio da manhã até ao final da tarde (17.30h aprox.). Entretanto esteve nublado por nuvens baixas.
Ao início da tarde o vento soprou fraco a moderado, mas de resto esteve fraco e agora está calmo.

*Extremos
Tmín: 16,7ºC
Tmáx: 25,9ºC

Atual
T: 18,2ºC
Hr: 80%
P.Condensação: 15,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,1 hPa​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jul 2012 às 23:56)

Boa Noite!!!

Hoje o dia foi praticamente de céu muito nublado com nevoeiro á mistura, o sol nem chegou a aparecer.
Por volta das 20 horas começou a chuviscar e ao bocado ás 23:10 horas também, sinceramente que Verão é este.

Neste momento: 
Temp:18,9ºC
Humid: 88%
Pressão: 1014,8 hPa
Vento: Nulo

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máx: 21,7ºC
Temp. Mín: 17,6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2012 às 00:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite!!!
> ...
> Por volta das 20 horas começou a chuviscar e ao bocado ás 23:10 horas também, sinceramente que Verão é este...



Boa noite. *Miguel96*, por aí está interessante.
Ainda és novo e achas que vives nos trópicos...Pois é, afinal é em Espinho que vives
Na última década, os anos tem sido até bastante temperados, nomeadamente de verão. Várias ondas de calor, até primaveras tendencialmente quentes e condições interessantes para a prática balnear. Tudo aquilo que sendo normal acontecer não é a "norma".
Nortada, nevoeirada, chuviscada...juntesse-lhes a frescura atlântica e temos aquilo que caracteriza o clima por cá.

Em pequeno, finais dos anos 70 e anos 80, fazia sempre 15 dias a 1 mês de praia desta costa nortenha. Nunca me queixei...Haviam dias de sol, de nevoeiro, de chuva, de vento, de trovoada.
Esta é uma riqueza que temos - são estas as condições que os nosos antepassados escolheram para cá viver. O clima do litoral norte proporcionou desde sempre uma agricultura rica, abundância que não existia noutras zonas do país.

Se existe mal no clima é só porque cá estamos mas ansiamos ter um clima típico do sul do país.
Eu acho que somos bafejados por viver numa zona com clima atlântico.
Eu aconselho a usufruir aquilo que temos. Há chuviscos? Coloca um boné na cabeça, um casaquinho ou uma malha pelas costas e dá uns passeios junto ao mar. Coloca a conversa em dia com os teus (família\amigos), convive...afinal é este o espírito do verão.

...........

Por cá o céu encontra-se encoberto por nuvens baixas (quase nevoeiro) e corre uma aragem agradavelmente fresca - será que também teremos direito à chuviscada?


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jul 2012 às 01:16)

Boa noite,
O dia de ontem apenas deu para desfrutar das células ao longe, o vento forte que se fazia sentir e até algumas nuvens baixas a oeste excluíram totalmente a possibilidade de vê-las mais próximas. Ao fim do dia o céu ficou totalmente nublado por nuvens baixas, e a temperatura caiu bastante. 

Algumas fotos da tarde de ontem:


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jul 2012 às 23:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Em 1º lugar quero dar os parabéns ao Ruipedroo pelas excelentes fotos que tirou.
Segundo essas fotos estão aí pelo menos 2 ou 3 tipos de nuvens.

Hoje o dia foi de Céu Limpo com nevoeiro de madrugada que se dissipou rapidamente de manhã. Hoje estive um dia bom para fazer praia, esteve pouco vento durante a tarde. Mais para o final da tarde levantou-se uma ventania que a minha estação ás 19:56h atingiu uma velocidade máxima de vento de 26 km/h e continua ainda, mas neste momento é mais fraco.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura máxima:* 22,9ºC

*Temperatura Mínima:* 17,0 ºC até ao momento, pois de madrugada tivemos uma mínima alta que foi de 18ºC. Amanhã actualizarei a mínima de hoje, pois vou dormir

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura:* 17,0ºC

*Humidade:* 87%

*Pressão:* 1016,4 hPa *(a subir)*

*Vento *de NE a 8 km/h

*Ponto de Orvalho:* 15ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2012 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.4 ºc *

tempª máxima:* 21.7 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª 15.5 ºc 

Vento NNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão:1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 89%


Dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma nebulosidade baixa junto à costa durante a manhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2012 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Este foi um dia de céu limpo e vento em geral fraco variando de *ONO* a *OSO*.
A madrugada foi um pouco fresca mas o dia foi bastante agradável.

*Extremos
Tmín: 10,6ºC
Tmáx: 26,2ºC

Atual
T: 15,2ºC
Hr: 70%
P.Condensação: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa​*
Boa semana


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jul 2012 às 23:56)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temp. Máx:* 21,3ºC
*
Temp. Min:* 14,6ºC

*Velocidade Máxima de Vento:* 31 km/h de NE

*Neste momento:*

*Temp:* 16,2ºC

*Humidade:* 86%

*Pressão:* 1018,5 hPa ( a subir)

*Vento* Muito Fraco a 5 km/h


----------



## Veterano (30 Jul 2012 às 09:32)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma manhã de sol aberto, com vento fraco (para já) e 17,5º.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2012 às 21:42)

Boas Noites!!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida*: *21,6ºC* ás *17:35 horas*

*Temperatura Mínima atingida:* *13,6ºC* ás *5:52 horas*

*Velocidade Máxima de Vento:* *18 km/h *ás *15:36 horas*

*Resumo do Dia de Hoje:*

Hoje tivemos um dia de Céu Limpo, um ótimo dia de Praia para as pessoas que foram de manhã ou de tarde, pouco vento e temperatura bastante agradável.
Hoje na praia de Espinho, principalmente na praia da Baía, houve uma invasão de algas não tóxicas, que as pessoas mais jovens fartaram de apanha-las e fazerem vários montes, muitos chegaram a passar de 1 metro de altura.
Quando fui ao mar de tarde, o mar estava cheio de algas pela qual fez com que aquecesse bem a água e a tornar-se bem quente como a do chuveiro das nossas casas e esta invasão das algas fazia muitas cocigas a quem estava a caminhar no mar, muito divertido
A única coisa que eu desejava era que alguem fosse apanha-las porque são bem úteis para tratamentos e penso eu para o fabrico de medicamentos.

*Neste momento:*

Céu Pouco Nublado, com pequenas e raras nuvens aqui por cima de Espinho situadas a Este.

*Temperatura:* 17.7ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 88%

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1017,7 hPa *(Estavel)*

*Vento:* Fraco de Nordeste a 10 km/h

*Ponto de Orvalho:* 16ºC

*Precipitação Total Mês de Julho: 5,2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2012 às 22:10)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.7 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.8 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 15.7 ºc 

Vento SSW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.2 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, a partir do fim da tarde/começo da noite descida acentuada da temperatura, rotação do vento para SW, aumento de nebulosidade baixa vinda de SW.


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia. Regresso de céu encoberto, a ameaçar alguma chuva fraca. Este Verão pelo litoral norte não há forma de estabilizar...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jul 2012 às 10:48)

Bom Dia!!!
Céu Encoberto com Nevoeiro e 18,3ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2012 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Último dia do mês de Julho bem marcado por muita nebulosidade neste noroeste...Apenas por voltas das 17h é que o sol apareceu por estas bandas, o que pensei ser nevoeiro afinal eram também bastantes cúmulos...agora vão povoando mais o interior...

Máxima de *21,6ºc*...actuais *20,6ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...
Exceptuando alguns dias de calor (3/4), o Verão tem sido coisa com pouco fulgor


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2012 às 20:17)

Boas tardes, 

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado/encoberto, neste momento algum sol mas ainda muita nebulosidade, a máxima nem aos 20 ºc chegou.

*Extremos de hoje
*
Tempª mínima: *14.9 ºc* 

Tempª máxima: *19.4 ºc* ( é a máxima mais baixa do mês de Julho )


*Actual
*
tempª: 17.4 ºc 

Vento W: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Amanhã a chuva deverá regressar aqui ao Noroeste.


----------



## ciclonico (31 Jul 2012 às 21:21)

31/07/2012
Situação:
Em superfície, o Anticiclone dos Açores pouco potente e muito recuado para Oeste em relação à sua posição média no Atlântico Norte com uma configuração pouco comum, cria uma crista anticiclónica muita fraca a afectar marginalmente o nosso país permitindo a entrada de ar marítimo sobre o litoral Norte. Na altitude da isohipsa de 500mb, temos o flanco sul do fluxo zonal sobre Portugal, que por sua vez, não é muito convidativo a temperaturas elevadas - pois a faixa da alta pressão subtropical em altura, encontra-se bastante retirada para sul. O resultado do conjunto das duas situações provoca temperaturas bastantes amenas, nomeadamente no Litoral Norte: "L'été Pourri".
A tendência para os próximos dias é que tudo permaneça na mesma, temporariamente com um maior enfraquecimento da crista anticiclónica o que permitirá a passagem de uma frente fria de muito fraca actividade.


----------

